
Show HN: I will answer your emails - dencodev
http://iwillansweryouremails.com/
======
dencodev
The text from the site, which is a text only site:

Hi. I will answer your emails. I don't mean I will answer emails on your
behalf. I just mean I will respond to any email (within reason) that you send
me. You can email me about whatever you like. Maybe you want to rant about
something. Maybe you want a pen-pal. If you ask me a question I'll probably
try to help you answer it. I'm good at searching for answers. Or I can simply
give you my opinion on something.

My name is Brynn and my dream job is to answer emails for a living. I don't
know why this concept has always appealed to me, but I've often thought to
myself that my ideal situation would be to simply sit and read and write
emails for several hours a day. So that's what I'm doing. This is currently
not in any way employable work for me, but the first step is to start getting
emails. So here we are.

I hope you email me. You can do so at email@iwillansweryouremails.com.

------
rman666
Hard to know what to make of this!

~~~
dencodev
I agree - but it's such a simple concept I felt silly not putting it out there
and trying.

